# 5 Hi's



## Lost_in_the_Ivy (Jul 15, 2004)

Im gonna force myself to start saying "hi" to people I encounter in my normal daily proceedings. Whether it be to people I walk by on the sidewalk, someone who gets on an elevator with me, someone at a bookstore, whatever. I just wanna give off the notion to people that I am somewhat friendly, at least more friendly than I probably come off as presently. 

I wanna do at least 5 "hi"s" every day. Hopefully at some point I can build on that and maybe get into little conversations with some of the people. Well see how it goes.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Good luck! :squeeze Keep us posted._


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea. Good luck and have fun


----------



## TakeMeAway (Dec 1, 2004)

Thats a really good idea, i might try that myself.

You have to remember though, not everyone you say hello to will be as friendly as you, or maybe having a bad day, so if the first doesnt reply, dont let it put you off! (i'm sure you wouldnt)


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

I have always felt that I have to say hi to almost everyone. And I usually do. I have to make a conscious effort not to. Sounds odd or does it, heck I don't know.


----------



## red97pgts (Dec 28, 2004)

Good idea...I may try this myself and add saying hi to people to my exposure work.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

Great idea


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Cool! Go for it! 
I actually tried this once, I deliberately went on a "hi walk" down by the shore. I made myself say hi to everyone that crossed my path, and once I got started it was actually alot of fun watching people's reactions. The older men were the ones that didn't reply, they just gave me suspious looks lol
I want to go out and do it again, but I procrascinate on everything and this is no different...


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

good idea... I tried that today at school, with kids I talk to somewhat, but not counting kids I can already talk to easily. I did one, then the second one gave me a weird stare, and I couldn't do any more. :stu


----------

